

Hey, Facebook: Create a Platform for *Advertisers* to Subsidize Apps - colortone
http://www.bubblegeneration.com/2007/09/facebooked-redux.cfm

======
colortone
The key paragraphs are the last 4. Like Umair, I believe the huge value is not
in "monetization through advertising", but making marketing _itself_ useful to
consumers.

AdSense/AdWords is only the tip of the iceberg:

"But instead of seeing widgets as a separate, third side of the platform, and
then subsidizing them, Mark Z should have realized that widgets and
advertisers are one and the same side of the platform.

"That is, widgets from advertisers are really the second side of it's
platform: advertisers will subsidize widgets, because they have a massive
incentive to build widgets that create value.

"See the convergence? Here, we begin to see a redefinition of marketing: 'ads'
that benefit people."

